# Don't know how to use the quote button properly!



## cwtkm3 (Aug 19, 2009)

If anyone reads my last entry they'll see I've messed up with the quote button! Maybe the wine I'm drinking has gone to my head!

Anyone able to help?

In what order do you do stuff when trying to answer a quote?


----------



## Big Matt (Aug 19, 2009)

Hit quote

put cursor to top left of screen in front of [QUOTE

Hit enter once (or as many times as you want)

Start Typing



cwtkm3 said:


> If anyone reads my last entry they'll see I've messed up with the quote button! Maybe the wine I'm drinking has gone to my head!
> 
> Anyone able to help?
> 
> In what order do you do stuff when trying to answer a quote?


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 19, 2009)

cwtkm3 said:


> If anyone reads my last entry they'll see I've messed up with the quote button! Maybe the wine I'm drinking has gone to my head!
> 
> Anyone able to help?
> 
> In what order do you do stuff when trying to answer a quote?



Here's how to quote from that "BBS Help" tab up on that blue line.

I use both the single-quote and multi-quote buttons in the posts I'm answering, deleting and replacing with "..." whatever text within the quote isn't relevant to my response.  If it's a response to a single quote then I just respond underneath the quote.  If it's a multi-part response to one single post that I'm breaking up, I c/p the QUOTE=... and /QUOTE things (with brackets) and respond to each thought directly below the quoted text.  If it's a multi-post response I either respond under each individual quote or underneath all of them at once.

It sounds much more confusing than it really is.  And now I'm off to find your last post to see if it will help to respond with even more detail.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 19, 2009)

Hmmm, is it this one in response to Bev?  I think I see what you were trying to do ....

First, hit the Quote button on Bev's post.  (Duh.  Sorry, don't mean to make you feel like a total doofus but it will confuse me if I don't go through all the steps!)

Then highlight the "QUOTE=Beverley;775840" with the brackets (can't do that here as a quote because it will mess up my response) and use your copy function.

Then paste that copy text just before the "By the way..." in the text of Bev's post.

Then highlight the "/QUOTE" with the brackets at the end of Bev's text and use your copy function.

Then paste that copy text just after the "So many choices.  " in the text of Bev's post.

Then doublespace after the first "/QUOTE" following Bev's smiley and type your "I am a dreadful mother! Poor kids haven't been to Yorkshire let alone Whitby!! Well they've driven through - have been to Sherwood Forest but that's Nottinghamshire."

Then underneath the "/QUOTE" at the end of Bev's post, type your "Next June when you're in UK our kids are still in school but you're welcome to visit!"

Then hit "Preview Post" and/or "Submit Reply."

Again, sounds much more complicated than it is, and once you do it a few times it's old hat.  Go on, give it a try.  

PS - You're not a dreadful mother! :rofl:


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 19, 2009)

If the button confuses you, here is an easy work-around:

Cut and paste the info you want to quote into your message window.

Then type this at the beginning and end:  

*[ quote ]* (_quote goes here_) *[ /quote ]*

Take out the extra spaces that I left inside the [brackets] and it will look like this:  





> (_quote goes here_)


----------



## cwtkm3 (Aug 20, 2009)

Fabulous replies

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 20, 2009)

There is yet another way too.

You can copy the info into memory, by highlighting it and hitting "CTRL" C

The paste it into your post

Lastly, highlight it again and hit the "quote" button at the top of the reply page box (looks like a cartoon bubble) 

This does do something differently then the quote function.
-The text will not be in italics
-You will have to type in the name of the person you're quoting

Hope this helps


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 20, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> If the button confuses you, here is an easy work-around:
> 
> Cut and paste the info you want to quote into your message window.
> 
> ...



So this explains why sometimes the quoter's name isn't there?  Much easier, thanks!


----------

